# Freeview TV Antenna Problem



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi. I have 4 rooms in my house i have run each an RG6 coaxial cable to (for freeview tv antenna) They all run to my roof and connect to an outdoor junction box in which i have a 4 way splitter and this runs to my freeview antenna.

Problem is that with the 4 way splitter connected i get just a few or no stations at all when i search. When i connect the antenna directly to one of the cable and run a search i get everything working fine. Cable runs from tv > roof splitter are maximum of 20 meters each and then another 2 meters up to the antenna

It seems like my splitter is looking a lot of power when splitting.

Can someone please suggest a 4 way splitter i can use that is good to not loose as much power of if there are any boosters i can use. I have seen some inline boosters with no power needed but i dont think they are any good. 

I have also seen boosters that connect behind the tv.. meaning the wire from the roof antenna runs to the tv and before plugging into the tv there is a mains powered booster that boosts the signal. If these are any good will this type of booster boost signal for ALL 4 outputs if they are connected to the same splitter?

Any comments & suggestions please let me know. I thank everyone in advance


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Just went outside to check. Mine is a Radio Shack. That being the case, I doubt the 4 way splitter is the problem unless it's defective.


----------



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

I am not in the USA.. wish i had a RadioShack round my corner.

It could be a defective splitter i guess because antenna works perfectly plugged straight to a tv so wiring is also not an issue. Can you advise what frequency (MHZ) a freeview DVB-T antenna splitter should be please?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

You should check the plugs on both ends of all coaxials, its real easy to get it wrong. A strand of the outer braid touching the centre core is the most common fault.

Other than that, a booster could be the answer. I have one but I changed over to Free_Sat_ soon after its purchase so not had chance to test it yet.


----------



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

Cables are tested with a cable tester no shorts/faults cables are all fine so i guess my splitter is faulty will get another one and try thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Splitters I believe cut down the signal strength, most noticeable when you have a weak signal. May want to check into a signal amplifier put in the line before the splitter.

BG


----------



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

Can you show me an example of this type of amp please


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

All kinds of them:

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=tv+signal+amplifier

Make sure that it is powered!

BG


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This one sounds good. Channel Master items have been around many, many years:

Channel Master 3414 4-output RF distribution amplifier at Crutchfield.com

BG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If you can raise the aerial itself another yard or so, that would give a good boost to signal strength. Failing that, an aerial-booster (as close to the aerial as possible) should be OK. I can't really recommend any particular one (my flat is cabled in), but a friendly chat in somewhere like '*Maplins*' should help.

You need the amp as close as possible to the aerial, otherwise it's just boosting any noise from splitters, plugs/sockets etc, as well as the weakened signal.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

aerial=antenna 

BG


----------



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

*Digital TV Antenna Problem*

Hi.. I have a digital TV antenna for Freeview DVB-T reception for local television stations.

I am having an issue with the signal. When i connect the antenna directly to 1 tv it works perfectly. I have direct line of sight to the distribution antenna. When i apply a 4 way booster i loose all the signal in all 4tvs. My 4 way splitter is located outside in a weatherproof enclosure.

Will i be able to buy some type of booster i can plug inside behind one of my tvs to boost the signal for all 4 tv outputs or do i need to run electricity outdoors and buy a 4 way electricity powered booster?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Digital TV Antenna Problem*

This is merely a deviation of your previous thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f265/freeview-tv-antenna-problem-914258.html Sometimes a booster actually causes problems.
A booster will not make a picture magically appear on the other sets. First question. When not using a splitter, does each of the four sets work independently or have you tried on only the set closest to the antenna?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Digital TV Antenna Problem*

EDIT

I have now merged you threads 
Please do not start a new thread for the same subject 

thanks




> My 4 way splitter is located outside in a weatherproof enclosure


 sounds like the booster is no longer working 

you can buy inside boosters

the problem will be where to locate it - so that it picks up the cable directly from the aerial and then distributes to the 4 TVs via 4 cables 

SLX is common in the UK 
SLX 4 Way Aerial Booster | Maplin

I have a six way in the loft - so the main aerial connects to that and then Six cables go to all the other rooms in the house


----------



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

I do not have any type of booter just have a 4 way F connector splitter 5-2400 hz

When i connect the antenna to each tv individually using a simple F connector coupler all tvs get good tv signal.

When i use the splitter i get no signal at all on all 4 tvs.

I dont have the facility of electricity near my splitter since its outdoor near my roof.. so i was wondering if there is any type of booster i can plug in indoors to one of my tv outlets to boost power to all 4 tv outputs.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> i can plug in indoors to one of my tv outlets to boost power to all 4 tv outputs.


 No, as I explained


> the problem will be where to locate it - so that it picks up the cable directly from the aerial and then distributes to the 4 TVs via 4 cables


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This might give you some ideas and help explain further what etaf is saying Digital TV Signal Booster, Freeview Aerial Amplifier


----------



## grunta-oz (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes you can
#1 where are you located.... this might help people reply better
#2 a small inline power injector ( http://alvin.com.au/products/ASA124P.html ) can be situated at the wall socket (with your tv) these are supplied with some types of masthead boosters, this plugs into the wall and has an outlet to go to the tv

Some masthead boosters have multiple outs removing the need for a splitter, some are singles
IF using a single you will still need a splitter
The splitter Must have a power pass connection (this Must be the one used to return power from injector to the masthead (or get a splitter that all have power pass)

#3 try your setup with 2 connected, then 3
Checking your signal. (Most new tv have a simple strength/quality meter in the settings so you can review your progress

As previously posted keep you lead from antenna to masthead as short as practical 

The link is not a recommendation on the type of booster to get, just the first pic I came across clearly showing the injector (small silver box) and power supply 
I personally use a powered kingray 4x external masthead splitter and run 4 cables the whole way AU$100 10yrs ago


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The built in signal detector mentioned has to be given time. Leave it on the channel for a full minute and watch the fluctuation. Anything below a 30 reading is going to cause picture loss from time to time.


----------

